# kdelibs-4.4.2 errore nella compilazione [risolto]

## manang

Salve, stavo aggiornando kde4 alla versione 4.4.2

al momento della compilazione di kdelibs, la compilazione finisce con questo messaggio di errore:

```

Linking CXX shared module ../lib/khtmladaptorpart.so

[ 78%] Built target khtmladaptorpart

Scanning dependencies of target khtmlimagepart_automoc

[ 78%] Built target khtmlimagepart_automoc

Scanning dependencies of target khtmlimagepart

[ 78%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtmlimagepart.dir/khtmlimagepart_automoc.o

[ 78%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtmlimagepart.dir/khtmlimage_init.o

Linking CXX shared module ../lib/khtmlimagepart.so

[ 78%] Built target khtmlimagepart

Scanning dependencies of target khtmlpart_automoc

Generating khtml_factory.moc

[ 78%] Built target khtmlpart_automoc

Scanning dependencies of target khtmlpart

[ 78%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtmlpart.dir/khtmlpart_automoc.o

[ 78%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtmlpart.dir/khtml_factory.o

Linking CXX shared module ../lib/libkhtmlpart.so

[ 78%] Built target khtmlpart

Scanning dependencies of target testkhtml_automoc

Generating testkhtml.moc

[ 78%] Built target testkhtml_automoc

Scanning dependencies of target testkhtml

[ 78%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/testkhtml.dir/testkhtml_automoc.o

[ 78%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/testkhtml.dir/testkhtml.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.2/work/kdelibs-4.4.2/khtml/testkhtml.cpp: In function ‘int main(int, char**)’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.2/work/kdelibs-4.4.2/khtml/testkhtml.cpp:52: warning: unused variable ‘fac’

Linking CXX executable ../bin/testkhtml

../lib/libkhtml.so.5.4.0: undefined reference to `Phonon::VideoPlayer::VideoPlayer(QWidget*)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [bin/testkhtml] Error 1

make[1]: *** [khtml/CMakeFiles/testkhtml.dir/all] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.2 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4084:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3161:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1286:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  708:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1651:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1305:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.2/work/kdelibs-4.4.2'

```

se avete bisogno di altre informazioni chiedete, non so cosa postare.

Ciao

Angelo

----------

## ago

solita domanda...revdep-rebuild e lafilefixer trovano qualcosa?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *manang wrote:*   

> se avete bisogno di altre informazioni chiedete, non so cosa postare.

 

pare essere un problema di Phonon; intanto comincia a postarci il comando esatto che hai usato per installare kde-4.4.2 e l'output di "emerge --info"

----------

## manang

quello che credo è che sia più un baco di kdelibs. non lo accendevo da dicembre. ho aggiornato 400 pacchetti prima.

ora provo coi consigli

----------

## !equilibrium

 *manang wrote:*   

> quello che credo è che sia più un baco di kdelibs. non lo accendevo da dicembre. ho aggiornato 400 pacchetti prima.
> 
> ora provo coi consigli

 

non credo proprio sia un "baco" di kdelibs, quanto l'aver lanciato la compilazione di kdelibs ad occhi chiusi e senza le dovute opzioni di emerge   :Wink: 

----------

## manang

come ho già detto sto aggiornando tutto il sistema.

ho reinstallato phonon.

il comando dato è:

```

emerge --update --newuse --deep -vDp @world

```

emerge --info mi dice

```
Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r7-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3200+-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 02 Apr 2010 01:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p2-r1

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r1, 3.1.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="   "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nepomuk nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl plasma png ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vorbis wicd x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon v4l avivo ati" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## manang

quindi nessuna idea?

revdep-rebuild mi dice di ricompilarlo con la use semantic-desktop attivata.

ma siccome sto aggiornando kde dalla versione 4.3.5 alla 4.4.2, i programmi che usano kdelibs come base sono quelli vecchi, quindi la use è attiva. non è quindi quello il problema

----------

## !equilibrium

 *manang wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

 

ok, hai un sistema interamente ~arch, da qui in poi sei da solo.

----------

## manang

immaginavo.

----------

## manang

risolto installando qt-phonon.

non autoincludeva questa dipendenza e quindi non andava a buon fine.

Ciao

Angelo

----------

